# new fish day at LFS!!!



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I got some new fish today!! Woohoo!!

This guy was posing nice... I got like 6 shots like this, but none turned out how I wanted... I hate my camera!!!



















I got a trio of the borleyi... 2 f 1 m


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Beautiful fish


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice! Where in Michigan is your LFS?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Preuss pets... you can google them... really nice store. If you're near the capital city, they're worth the trip... even if it's a couple of hours. Where in mi. are you?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

That's my local LFS also. You picked up some nice fish.

I'm in St. Johns, north of Lansing. Here's my borleyi. Got him as a baby.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, I had been waiting waiting waiting for them to get new stock. They finally did friday... the bought from breeders... and an order is coming in today, so you might think about cruising down.. Nice fish pic.. he's displaying nicely... I also like your rocks.. I want to get some real rocks... like the ones you have.... for one side, and maybe some flat rock mixed with river rock for the other side... who knows... and eventually maybe a plant or 2 that the cichlids won't eat... we'll see.

They had some really nice show fish though.. I wish I had a bigger tank and more money! I would have went nuts!!!

I've been wanting to get some denison barbs for a separate tank though.. some other misc cats, flying fox, etc....

Have any pictures of the rest of your tank? Always love seeing what others are up to...


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

Oooooo I likey


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah.. me likey.. my OB is after him a little bit... but hopefully that will subside. I'm sure these guys aren't too rare, but it was a nice find at my LFS, and I was happy to get him as I was looking for a nice orange fish. Now I'm on the hunt for red.  I"m trying to find out if I can have a paralabidochromis or a pundamilia, or both!!!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

non_compliance said:


> I"m trying to find out if I can have a paralabidochromis or a pundamilia, or both!!!


I would advise against keeping pundamilia with peacocks. They're HIGHLY aggressive and would most likely stress out any peacock. The ones I've kept have made every other cichlid I've kept look like a wuss. My males have killed more fish than all other deaths combined. I've only had two males (sp. Crimson Tide and Makobe Island).


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Son of a... now i have to get FIVE new tanks to get all the fish I want.. LoL!!!


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I was just informed that the Lake Victorian cichlids can be really aggressive. Shelby said "they're beautiful animals but they can be terrors (or worse) in your tank." I wanted a Christmas Fulu.

It's easy to see how one can accumulate tank after tank after tank after................


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah, she always shoots my crazy ideas down.. darn her. I'm always trying to buy something that looks 'pretty' but is going to eat everything in my tank, or else grow to 3 feet... or whatever.. cichlids be ******!!!! I want to get a new-world tank.. a barb/cat tank... a victorian tank... maybe a marine tank... ofcourse, it's probably all a pipe dream, but maybe I'll get there some day.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

You can mix a lot of Victorians with mbuna. I've had Pundamilia with some of the more aggressive mbuna and they got along fine. I think it part because most Pundamilia stay quite small (3-4") and the mbuna I had them in with were larger.

You can also keep some of the Victoria haps in with some of the smaller/medium haps and peacocks. I've kept Kenya Gold and Haplochromis sp. All Red Lake Nawamapasa with haps and peacocks and they got along great.

I know what you're saying about tanks. Started with 1 35g hex and now have 11 tanks up and 17 tanks in storage.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

HA... well sell me some of your old ones!!!


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, I love the peacock!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice fish. I think you are going to find that the top borleyi is a male too, unless the picture is not representative of it's true colour.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks! He's a little timid, but I'm hoping it will work out.. I have a nice OB that is beating him up a little... we'll see.. I think I'd have to get rid of the OB before I nix him.


----------

